# What the difference between Ephedrine and Ephedrine HCL?



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 19, 2005)

Ephedrine was made illegal by the government, but what's different about Ephedrine HCL?


----------



## Du (Mar 19, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> Ephedrine was made illegal by the government, but what's different about Ephedrine HCL?


Ephedrine was only made illegal to market as a dietary supplement. Its still 100% legal as a bronchodialator.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 19, 2005)

Thank you!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2005)

Ephedrine was never made illegal, Ephedra was (the herb mahuang).


----------



## pampotch (Mar 19, 2005)

so if i buy the ephedrine tabs does it have the same effect on those fat burners with ephedra?


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 19, 2005)

Please dear lord, make this a sticky. Ephedra is the genus of the plant, and ephedrine is extracted from ephedra or made synthetically as C10H15NO


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 20, 2005)

So I still don't get why they didn't illegalize Ephedrine.  Or make it so that it can only be bought with a prescription for ashma sufferers.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2005)

TheGreatSatan said:
			
		

> So I still don't get why they didn't illegalize Ephedrine.  Or make it so that it can only be bought with a prescription for ashma sufferers.



well, I feel the same way about pro-hormones being illegal and tobacco being legal.


----------

